
Delaware Law Requires Companies to Open Books to Shareholders - chmaynard
http://on.wsj.com/1OKFn27
======
chmaynard
This is a front-page story. The posted link should work even if you're not a
WSJ subscriber. If you see a pop-up warning about ad blockers, just dismiss
it.

